# Reddington, thoughts?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thoughts and opinions on Reddington rods?

I used a friend's and really liked it. The Reddington "Pursuit" is pretty inexpensive and a very good fast action rod. Think I'll pick up an extra, and their made by Sage


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a 5wt and I like it.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Good deal. Any complaints on quality or anything? Perform as well as your other "nicer" rods?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never had a "nicer" rod. From the time I was 12 until 25 I had a cheap scientific angler setup. I fell on some rocks and busted it in half and I was devastated (side note: scientific angler sent me a whole new rod for free, can't say enough about their customer service). I then tried a 3 piece 9ft 5wt (can't remember the brand) and didn't like it. Bought this reddington about two years ago and really like it. I got it for about $90 bucks.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have never heard anything bad about the rods personally. I have never fished with one, but a while back I was looking for a second rod and it finally came down to Redington and TFO....I got the TFO because of the ridiculous fast action they have and mainly wanted it for still water, but as far as I can remember, I really couldn't find anything negative about them. You can go to Cabelas and they will set one up for you to cast if you want. The matte black looks cool too on some of them. I can't remember what the warranty was, but for the price, I think they are a great deal.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Redington makes great rods for the price. I think they're tough to beat. I've got like 3 or 4 I use as guide rods and I end up fishing them myself half the time. I think they have a softer tip than the tfo rods that makes them a little better for throwing small dries. As much as I like Redington rods, my favorite rod in that price point is the Echo Carbon. They have a softer tip than the redingtons, yet still hav plenty of backbone for heavy duty work suck as chucking heavy bounce rigs, hopper-droppers, and streamers. Retail is 165 and comes with the unlimited lifetime just like Redington and TFO.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought a 9ft 5wt fairly fast action Reddington rod several years ago. It was ridiculously cheap - only about $60. It is my preferred rod today. I use it frequently and really like it.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I actually ended up purchasing the Reddington "Pursuit" combo. Because from my brief experience and research that price for their quality is awesome. I'm actually pretty excited for it. Thanks for the input guys. Flyguy I've only recently started reading about Echo and I'm happy to hear about the good reviews, good to know for future reference.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

You should like it. Like HopperLover, I also have the 9ft 5 wt. I've loved mine, I use it for smallies on Jordanelle, hybrids on Henry's Lake, bluegill at Mantua, cutts on the Logan River, you name it and that rod will do it. Great little set up for the price.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a CT in a 3 weight for the wife and 4 wt for me i use as back ups. well made and fun to cast!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I cant say enough good things about Redington Rods Ive owned there rs3 & 4, CPS & CPX 
Allot will say there CPX is just like a Sage rumor has it they share the same materials just different hardware, not surprising considering Redington is the sister company to Sage. 

I was and am still a fan of TFO still have there Ticrx rod but it is abit heavier then the Redington CPX or RS4 TFO also quit including rod tubes with there rods  :?: 

I also own a echo carbon another great rod for the money, great for nymphing lots of backbone for weighted flies but I just didn't like it with dries it was like casting a lead pipe I didn't get the feedback that im use too. Maybe its my cast :| 

IMHO Hands down in that price point Redington has some of the best rod out there I just picked up there Voyent is was looking to buy the Torrent but that burgundy red sealed the deal. The Voyent fishes much like my Sage VT2 medium fast action and 1/2 the price of of VT2. 

On a side note there customer service ROCKS !!! I broke the tip off my RS3 they sent me a new RS4 with a extra rod piece.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Dang, good feedback. Thank you


----------

